# My wife say's...



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2014)

That I have a Brompton shaped hole in my life. Every time I see one I keep telling her I need/want/must have one. I think they are really cool, useful, practicle amd fun. I have ridden one and I still want one. She doesn't see the point of them, bless her.

The thing is I don't need one, there, I said it, I can't think of single time I would use it, I suppose I could keep it in the car " just in case" .

I'm guessing that most Brompton owners have one for mainly practical reasons, storage, commuting, not just for a lark. 

I think I need help.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2014)

You need help.


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Apr 2014)

Get on, do it. 'For a lark' is the one of the main reasons humans are here, now our food doesn't have to be killed or grown.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2014)

IanDuke said:


> Get on, do it. 'For a lark' is the one of the main reasons humans are here, now our food doesn't have to be killed or grown.


What *are* you eating?


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Apr 2014)

Well, I did say 'have to be'... The easy availability of food means the imperative of gaining it for survival is only to be replaced by 'looning about a bit' so for that I reckon a small wheeled bike in the boot for no other reason than 'looning about a bit' is a good idea.


----------



## Sara_H (7 Apr 2014)

CarlP said:


> That I have a Brompton shaped hole in my life. Every time I see one I keep telling her I need/want/must have one. I think they are really cool, useful, practicle amd fun. I have ridden one and I still want one. She doesn't see the point of them, bless her.
> 
> The thing is I don't need one, there, I said it, I can't think of single time I would use it, I suppose I could keep it in the car " just in case" .
> 
> ...


Get one. Mine arrived this morning. I don't need one really, but it'll keep me entertained and out of mischief. Where's the harm?


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (7 Apr 2014)




----------



## IDMark2 (7 Apr 2014)

Cameronmu917772 said:


>



No, that's a different thread...


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Apr 2014)

Get one. You know you want to.
I've had mine for 5 years now, and I could probably sell it at a profit.
Not that I ever would, of course...


----------



## Brommyboy (14 Apr 2014)

Once you use a Brompton you cannot imagine life without it! It is just too versatile to not have.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 May 2014)

Brommyboy said:


> Once you use a Brompton you cannot imagine life without it! It is just too versatile to not have.


 
this in spades. It has quickly become my default bike for pretty much all my riding.

I saw a link to a German site the other day offering 16" snow stud tyres and started thinking hmmmm & mulling the practicalities of riding it through snow.


----------



## Kies (3 May 2014)

Folding bikes are a giggle at best and the most practical bike you can own. I have used mine to drop the car off to the garage (ride back), shopping and commuting. Sometimes i take it out for a ride because it's a nice day. 
Always a talking point and everyone smiles at you bobbling along ..... At 20mph !!!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2014)

A word of warning...... take heed of my tale of woe

I have been here.

My wife recognised my need for a Brompton, and assisted me in fulfilling that need.

I should have seen the waning signs when she made (at the time innocuous) comments sch as "Green would be nice" and "it does adjust easily"

However I didn't, and my naive trust in my wife was soon betrayed when she started "nipping round to the shop" and "nipping round to see her mother" on the Brompton

After that it was a slippery slope until the day that she decided to leave the car at home, cycle to the station, take the train, and cycle to work at the far end.
That was it....

I had to sadly come to the realisation that my Brompton had found someone else and was now in a monogamous relationship with my wife.

Holding back the tears I realised that there was only one thing to do and that was to buy the newly released Brompton S6 in classic black... which I did!


----------



## Mr Foldy (4 May 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> A word of warning...... take heed of my tale of woe
> 
> I have been here.
> 
> ...



My missus doesn't understand Mr Foldy at all and I confidently predict won't get on a bike any time soon. I love her dearly but it would feel odd watching her take Mr Foldy off on a trip.I would love it if she did see the light and get her own folder. It must be so cool if you and your wife can now do folding trips together. 
Rather than me being in a monogamous relation ship with my Dahon though, I assure you we are just best mates!


----------



## YahudaMoon (4 May 2014)

Youre cycling life is incomplete without a Bromton

You cant compete the BBAR without one

I need one also for no reason


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2014)

You may need two. Now that I have 1 folding bike that by some miracle fits me, I think I need a second. What about a Raleigh 20, just to see how it works out?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> You may need two. Now that I have 1 folding bike that by some miracle fits me, I think I need a second. What about a Raleigh 20, just to see how it works out?



Well, I have a Dawes Kingpin which is similar, but its not a folder.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2014)




----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


>



Yep that's the one, or you can have a look at this. http://daweskingpinbike.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> I'm guessing that most Brompton owners have one for mainly practical reasons, storage, commuting, not just for a lark.
> .



I didn't need one. I just got one because I just wanted one for some reason.

I probably only took it on a train about 10 times. Most of the time I rode it to work (ample secure storage for full-sized bikes) or used it for local trips. I would do long rides on it even though I had more suitable bikes. It was handy as a 'loaner' as almost anyone can ride it. I liked taking it on Eurostar when visiting Paris (pre-Velib'), but that was something I thought of after buying it. I did live in a small flat and had another folding bike (Airnimal) but I also had some storage space big enough for a couple of non-folding bikes so it wasn't just that.

It was worth having it just to watch my colleagues ride it around the office.

Enjoyed it for a few years, sold it. Next owner took it on a trip to NYC and rode it to a podium place in the Brompton worlds. That bike got around...


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2014)

It's been a while since I posted the OP, I still haven't made a decision, I see them in the shops and go and look at them, I check them out on the bay of E every now and then to see if I can blag a bargain, as yet to no avail. Still, there's no rush I'll bide my time and when it happens it happens.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2014)

I have just been looking on the bay again and I saw this part of a item description for a Brommy that's currently for sale.

*"Brompton original box

And paperwork.

I have had all brompton types

And six gears is the only way forward

Forget dynomos and racks, 

it's just more weight to carry

Up the escalator and stairs!

And the

the lights faid up hill!



And the straight bar models are unstable!

And less comfortable*."

Wha'dya fink?


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> I have just been looking on the bay again and I saw this part of a item description for a Brommy that's currently for sale.
> 
> *... six gears is the only way forward*



Balls


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> I have just been looking on the bay again and I saw this part of a item description for a Brommy that's currently for sale.
> 
> *
> Forget dynomos and racks,
> *



Balls.

Your choice.

I didn't bother, for others this is important.


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2014)

Couldn't tell you about the straight bars, but I suspect this is balls too.

When I bought mine there were only the 'traditional' bars available. If I was getting one now I might well try the straight bars. Shops will often have a couple of demonstrators.


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2014)

Dynamos start to flicker a bit uphill if you go very slowly. I don't know if they all do this, but the one I have on my commute bike (Shimano hub dynamo/ B&M IQ Cyo) does it. I very rarely get to see this effect in practice (for my 700c wheel it happens at about walking speed)


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> *"I have had all brompton types"*



Liar.


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 Jul 2014)

Buy a secondhand one - you'll be able to sell it years later for the same price you paid, making it free. Explain this to your wife and then simply fail to sell it.

As for dynamos, no flickering at all with the SON unit. It's an expensive upgrade but worth every penny for the fit-and-forget nature of it. Stick the switch onto S (light Sensor) and you don't even have to manually switch the lights on and off.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jul 2014)

Straight bars are more stable than traditional bars in my experience so "balls" again


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jul 2014)

palinurus said:


> Couldn't tell you about the straight bars, but I suspect this is balls too.
> .



It is, total balls


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jul 2014)

palinurus said:


> Balls


Double balls


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> I have just been looking on the bay again and I saw this part of a item description for a Brommy that's currently for sale.
> 
> *"Brompton original box
> 
> ...



CGSM.

(C) Yes Minister


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2014)

Brompton make geriatric shoes?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jul 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> CGSM.
> 
> (C) Yes Minister


Do what?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jul 2014)

CarlP said:


> Do what?


 CGSM. : Consignment Of Geriatric Shoemakers : A load of old cobblers.

from yes minister many years ago.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jul 2014)

I share your desire CarlP, I bought a cheap substitute, but its just not the same ....


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jul 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> That I have a Brompton shaped hole in my life. Every time I see one I keep telling her I need/want/must have one. I think they are really cool, useful, practicle amd fun. I have ridden one and I still want one. She doesn't see the point of them, bless her.
> 
> The thing is I don't need one, there, I said it, I can't think of single time I would use it, I suppose I could keep it in the car " just in case" .
> 
> ...



THREAD REVIVAL ALERT. 

New bike day. The Brompton shaped hole in my life will be filled today _and _The Fragrant MrsP is getting one too! 

Collecting them today at 11. I’m very much looking forward to it!


----------



## CEBEP (30 Jul 2022)

Long love story. Congratulations!


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> THREAD REVIVAL ALERT.
> 
> New bike day. The Brompton shaped hole in my life will be filled today _and _The Fragrant MrsP is getting one too!
> 
> Collecting them today at 11. I’m very much looking forward to it!



When we got our ( 2nd hand ) Brommies Mrs Tenkaykev was unsure. She has a Roberts touring bike with Rohlof hub. Now her Roberts is her shopping bike and she loves her Brommie 😎


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2022)

Gratuitous photos.


----------



## tinywheels (1 Aug 2022)

awesome, delay of gratification, nothing like a slow build up


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> Gratuitous photos.



Mrs Tenkaykev has a Purple Brommie, it's a stunning colour and often draws admiring glances.


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Aug 2022)

Strangely enough, the tale of how I ended up buying a Brompton started off with Mrs T saying, "Suppose we got a pair of folding bikes so we could put them in the car and go cycling away from the traffic". Not obviously aware of the irony that biking by car is adding to the traffic that she doesn't like cycling near. Still, it's a form of cycling so I diligently scanned the ads for someting suitable, in her case a bike with a low step over. We found something suitable and for a few months it worked well. A pair of Vikings, in her case a Metropolis, in my case, a Safari. They were both at the cheaper end of the market (ie not Bromptons). We cycled various trails, notably the Monsal trail but after a while her interest waned. 

I found my folder useful for more things than just er, folding. I used it to get to work, occasional trips on sunny days and for taking the car to the garage and cycling back, then collecting it again. Actually, with its upright riding position, compared to my drop handlebar bike it felt great, with good visibility and the ability to detect what was coming behind. I splurged on a used Dahon, thinking that a more expensive bike would be even better, but I just didn't take to it. Better folding perhaps, but the ride was better on the old faithful, so I sold the Dahon.

It took a few years to pluck up the nerve to spend what seemed like a lot on a used Brompton, wondering if it would ride as well as my existing bike. In fact, the Viking just had the edge on ride quality, but this was far outweighed by the easy folding of the Brompton. I've had the Brompton for nine months now, and it's been the bike I have ridden when I needed a small wheeled bike, and the Viking has remained unused. So the time has come to move it on. A shameless plug for it appearing on the CC For sale section, and ebay.

Meanwhile the Brompton has had its gearing lowered, and I have plans for a future double chainwheel setup. It's just so versatile and modifiable.

The sad thing is that Mrs T's folder sits in the garage gathering dust. I pump up the tyres occasionally and brush off the cobwebs and wonder if there will be a future rekindling of enthusiasm on her part.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (1 Aug 2022)

You’ll be wondering now why you waited 8 years! I’ve had a Brompton since 1995 (not the same one, I upgraded in 2009 from an L5 to a S6L… now a M6L. I inherited a Dahon Mu a few years ago and I must say it isn’t a patch on the Brompton.


----------



## ExBrit (2 Aug 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> THREAD REVIVAL ALERT.
> 
> New bike day. The Brompton shaped hole in my life will be filled today _and _The Fragrant MrsP is getting one too!
> 
> Collecting them today at 11. I’m very much looking forward to it!



I love a happy ending.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Oct 2022)

2 month update. I love it, over 300 miles ridden so far, a weekend tour, train trips, and several utility rides. Up until yesterday I hadn’t ridden any of my other bikes. It’s an excellent machine and has exceeded my expectations. It’s a basic C line no modifications. Yet.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> 2 month update. I love it, over 300 miles ridden so far, a weekend tour, train trips, and several utility rides. Up until yesterday I hadn’t ridden any of my other bikes. It’s an excellent machine and has exceeded my expectations. It’s a basic C line no modifications. Yet.
> View attachment 663190



Hang on. That picture looks familiar. (Goes and searches through photos ...) What are the chances?




Taken in June last year.


----------



## berlinonaut (3 Oct 2022)

You should switch your bikes as both of you have made a mistake: @EltonFrog was there with his green Brompton when the landscape looked pretty raw whereas @Dogtrousers was there with his raw Brompton when the landscape was pretty green. Didn't you know that you are not allowed to use a Brompton that does not fit into the surrounding?


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hang on. That picture looks familiar. (Goes and searches through photos ...) What are the chances?
> View attachment 663234
> 
> Taken in June last year.



Spooky!!


----------



## mustang1 (3 Oct 2022)

I have one for a specific purpose: I had to drop the kids off in the car and then ride to work and I didn't have a roofrack in those days (and neither did I want one) so I got myself a Brompton. To say one will leave it in the car _just in case_, well, although a Brommie folds up much smaller than other folders, it's still quite big to leave in the car boot (even if you have a big car boot).


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2022)

mustang1 said:


> I have one for a specific purpose: I had to drop the kids off in the car and then ride to work and I didn't have a roofrack in those days (and neither did I want one) so I got myself a Brompton. To say one will leave it in the car _just in case_, well, although a Brommie folds up much smaller than other folders, it's still quite big to leave in the car boot (even if you have a big car boot).



Mine never fitted easily in the "boot" (hatchback-behind-the-passenger-seat-bit) of my old Mercedes A class. It was a close thing but I never quite did it. And now I've downsized to a Hyundai i10 - no chance. If it travels by car I sometimes wrap it in a blanket and then secure it with a seatbelt on the passenger back seat. I'm not 100% sure that's entirely safe if I had an accident tho. Safer, but less comfortable for the front seat passenger is having the bike squashed behind the front passenger seat and on the floor of the rear passenger space.


----------



## FishFright (3 Oct 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Mine never fitted easily in the "boot" (hatchback-behind-the-passenger-seat-bit) of my old Mercedes A class. It was a close thing but I never quite did it. And now I've downsized to a Hyundai i10 - no chance. If it travels by car I sometimes wrap it in a blanket and then secure it with a seatbelt on the passenger back seat. I'm not 100% sure that's entirely safe if I had an accident tho. Safer, but less comfortable for the front seat passenger is having the bike squashed behind the front passenger seat and on the floor of the rear passenger space.



Does the rear seat not fold much on either of those cars ? I've no idea I don't do cars.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2022)

FishFright said:


> Does the rear seat not fold much on either of those cars ? I've no idea I don't do cars.


Yes ... But I'm a lazy arse and it's a faff to do. But once it's folded it's an easy fit.


----------



## Kell (4 Oct 2022)

I have to say it’s surprising how much space a Brompton does take up. 

We have a convertible Mini and it ‘just’ goes in the boot of that, but I have to remove the parcel shelf and couldn’t put the roof down. 

We also have a Q5 and once it’s in the boot of that, there really isn’t much room for anything else. It won’t quite stand up as it fouls the parcel shelf, so has to lie down. 

It would be one time where a bag would be useful as you could pack other stuff around it without getting it dirty.


----------



## ukoldschool (4 Oct 2022)

Had to take the seat off to get it in my old car...


----------



## berlinonaut (4 Oct 2022)

Kell said:


> I have to say it’s surprising how much space a Brompton does take up.
> We have a convertible Mini and it ‘just’ goes in the boot of that, but I have to remove the parcel shelf and couldn’t put the roof down.
> We also have a Q5 and once it’s in the boot of that, there really isn’t much room for anything else. It won’t quite stand up as it fouls the parcel shelf, so has to lie down.


Given that a folded Brommi easily fits in the boot of a Smart (more than one + extra luggage, to be precise): Isn't rather astonishing that car dimensions grew so massively over the last decades and despite their sometimes grotesque outside dimensions there's surprisingly little space inside? A convertible Mini is pretty useless in terms of boot space, that's a known. But a Q5 - honestly? What good is a car of that size if one single Brommi is able to fill it's boot? And what do you do if you dont own a Brommi but a folder with bigger folded dimensions or a non-folder?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2022)

If I can fit a full size tandem in our Nissan Note then a Brompton would be a doddle


----------



## Kell (5 Oct 2022)

berlinonaut said:


> Given that a folded Brommi easily fits in the boot of a Smart (more than one + extra luggage, to be precise): Isn't rather astonishing that car dimensions grew so massively over the last decades and despite their sometimes grotesque outside dimensions there's surprisingly little space inside? A convertible Mini is pretty useless in terms of boot space, that's a known. But a Q5 - honestly? What good is a car of that size if one single Brommi is able to fill it's boot? And what do you do if you dont own a Brommi but a folder with bigger folded dimensions or a non-folder?



It's not that it 'fills' the boot, but because you can't stand it up without removing the parcel shelf, and you can't really put anything else on top of it if you want to keep it clean, it effectively takes up about half the boot.

Q5s, despite their size, have very poor boot space (IMO). Our previous A6 Avant was way better in that respect. I was also surprised that the Q5 is a wider car than the A6 (but shorter). I'm pretty sure we had the A6 when I had the Brompton, but I don't really remember a time when I had to put it in the back so can't compare it.


----------



## berlinonaut (5 Oct 2022)

Kell said:


> Q5s, despite their size, have very poor boot space (IMO).


Seems to be a common pattern today. A couple of years ago I rented a modern Mercedes A class through car sharing. Pretty massive outside dimensions, given that it is a compact car. On the inside I felt really cramped. I'm a slick person, but boy, there was not much space on the driver's seat. I don't even mention the boot. Many modern cars look to me as if they were taken from a disney comic, exaggerated in every dimension. Obvious with American pickup-trucks (thankfully there aren't many here in Berlin) but even retro cars like the Fiat 500 look strange when you see a elderly small looking person, barely visible inside a giant (compared to the original) Fiat 500x, the SUVed version of the blown up version of the original. Looks a little bit like Gulliver's travels, just that it's the cars that traveled and now look giant in comparison to the rest of the surounding.


----------



## berlinonaut (6 Oct 2022)

We could create an organisation that tests and certifies cars in terms of how well a Brompton fit's into the boot. We give red (doesn't fit) /yellow (does fit, but not upright or not very well)/green (does fit upright and safely w/o hassle) ratings and an additional "excellent" star if more than one fits. Obviously we charge big for the certification but in exchange car manufacturers receive a nicely shaped logo and can advertise that they are certified for Brompton use which will boost their sales to the sky. Which will then lead to all car manufacturers having a Brompton in mind when designing new cars and - even more important - more certifications and thus more money for us.
With the money we earn we can buy T-lines for everyone and later on an island of our own that we rename to Brompton island. It will be shaped in the form of a folded Bromton and have a test track around it. Who is in?


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Oct 2022)

berlinonaut said:


> We could create an organisation that tests and certifies cars in terms of how well a Brompton fit's into the boot. We give red (doesn't fit) /yellow (does fit, but not upright or not very well)/green (does fit upright and safely w/o hassle) ratings and an additional "excellent" star if more than one fits. Obviously we charge big for the certification but in exchange car manufacturers receive a nicely shaped logo and can advertise that they are certified for Brompton use which will boost their sales to the sky. Which will then lead to all car manufacturers having a Brompton in mind when designing new cars and - even more important - more certifications and thus more money for us.
> With the money we earn we can buy T-lines for everyone and later on an island of our own that we rename to Brompton island. It will be shaped in the form of a folded Bromton and have a test track around it. Who is in?



The island could have several promontories each in the shape of the various handlebar options " I'm just taking my T line around the P line..."


----------



## T4tomo (8 Oct 2022)

Despite the popularity of SUVs or whatever the likes of Q5s etc call themselves, a traditional estate car is far more practical and the luggage area is better shaped and proportioned and doesn't rely on piling stuff up. Also more aerodynamic / fuel efficient and rides better.


----------



## Kell (8 Oct 2022)

I know we’re dragging this massively off-topic, but our A6 was one of the Le Mans special editions. Too low and too long. 

Despite having quattro in (not even that) deep snow it would beach itself. It also wouldn’t go on the drive of our old house as it had a peak and it would ground out. 

Speed bumps were a problem as you couldn’t straddle them and the final straw was the fact that my wife found it too low for her back. 

I think I would have preferred something like an A6 Allroad or a Volvo XC70 Cross Country. Slightly higher up, but not a full-on SUV.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Oct 2022)

Kell said:


> I know we’re dragging this massively off-topic, <snip>



Not half!


----------



## Kell (8 Oct 2022)

Wouldn’t be an internet forum if it didn’t go off on a tangent.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

Kell said:


> Wouldn’t be an internet forum if it didn’t go off on a tangent.



Some people don’t like others going off on a tangent cos it’s a sin.


----------



## berlinonaut (9 Oct 2022)

Kell said:


> Wouldn’t be an internet forum if it didn’t go off on a tangent.





Tenkaykev said:


> Some people don’t like others going off on a tangent cos it’s a sin.


Coming slowly back to the tread topic: What would Pythagoras' wife say about the Brompton rear frame triangle?


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

berlinonaut said:


> Coming slowly back to the tread topic: What would Pythagoras' wife say about the Brompton rear frame triangle?



I don’t know, what did Pythagarus’s wife say about the Brompton rear frame triangle?…


----------



## a.twiddler (9 Oct 2022)

Mrs Pythagoras would probably have said, well, I'm no Euclidean mathematician but he's always banging on about the importance of a fact that he's supposedly discovered, “In a right-angled triangle, the square of the hypotenuse side is equal to the sum of squares of the other two sides“. 
Can you eat it? Can you wear it? Will it pay the bills? I keep telling him, never mind all this airy fairy stuff. Get off yer behind and get a job! Does he listen? Any way, what's a rear triangle? What's a frame? What's a Brompton? What's a bicycle?


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (9 Oct 2022)

To get back off topic again if you have Brompton and a hankering for a Mk 2 Mazda MX-5, you may indulge yourself. Mine fitted perfectly in the boot (though if you have an extending seatpost, maybe not). For that matter you can also fit a split Moulton AM in one too (so long as you don’t mind the front half sitting in the passenger footwell/ seat)


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2022)

Update: I got some Brompton swag for my birthday recently. I am ‘Brand’ junkie.


----------



## berlinonaut (18 Oct 2022)

Interested to learn about your experiences with the Brompton Backpack! I've waited for years that Brompton would release one but once they did I did not like the looks - so no personal experience but very curious. I was lucky and managed to get hold of a slightly used Lumabag Urban Traveller instead via classifieds (so achievable) and like it very much.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2022)

berlinonaut said:


> Interested to learn about your experiences with the Brompton Backpack! I've waited for years that Brompton would release one but once they did I did not like the looks - so no personal experience but very curious. I was lucky and managed to get hold of a slightly used Lumabag Urban Traveller instead via classifieds (so achievable) and like it very much.



I shall report back from time to time, thus far I’ve had a short 7 mile trip using it to town and back today, I am pleased to report that expectations have been met.


----------

